# Thousand sons conversion kit



## kamala (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi there, i am interested in making some conversions using parts from the thousand sons kit. I have been searching online for a while and cannot seem to find any websites that sells the heads / loincloths seperatly. Someone pointed me in the direction of bitzbox.co.uk but they do not have what i am after unfortunatly. Does anyone know of any other websites that stock bits? preferably within the UK. I am mainly after the tzeentch icon and the icon pole, aswell as the thousand sons parts. 

Cheers

J


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi a great site is: bits and kits uk. www.bitsandkits.co.uk


----------



## kamala (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks so much!! they actualy have everything im after


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you for the plug Crimson


----------



## stocke2 (May 1, 2011)

oh rock on, you have thousand sons heads, i could make plastic thousand suns, with metal heads....I really wish I could get some plastic thousand suns heads though, i bet i could get the plastic tabards from the grey knights even


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

If you're not overly fussed about it being 100% GW parts, Scibor Monstrous Minis do some very nice egyptial style stuff - shields, bases, headdresses and I believe some shoulder pads. Look into Maelstrom Games for a UK distributor.


----------

